# Hockey Talk NHL



## ScottySkis (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/hockey/rangers/stadium-host-pair-rangers-games-article-1.1344818 Hockey games to be held in Yankee Stadium next season, this will be interesting.:-D


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 8, 2013)

20 years ago this upcoming season Rangers won their last cup.


----------



## twinplanx (Aug 8, 2013)

^and they still suck! 1940 for life!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 9, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> ^and they still suck! 1940 for life!!



1994 this year we need to have a better chance hopefully with new coach that will be better for team.


----------



## twinplanx (Aug 10, 2013)

1994 the year the cup was bought. Let us not forget a salary cap was implemented in the '94-'95 season. A coincidence? I think not!! '94 was a fluke.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 11, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> 1994 the year the cup was bought. Let us not forget a salary cap was implemented in the '94-'95 season. A coincidence? I think not!! '94 was a fluke.



Yes we bought the Stanley Cup so what?


----------



## twinplanx (Aug 11, 2013)

Lol "so what" wtf are you sure you grew up in Suffolk county? Cause you sound like a typical cityidiot rags fan. Just to be clear I do admire King Henry for his achievements, but he will be the enemy as long as he wears that blue shirt.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 11, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Lol "so what" wtf are you sure you grew up in Suffolk county? Cause you sound like a typical cityidiot rags fan. Just to be clear I do admire King Henry for his achievements, but he will be the enemy as long as he wears that blue shirt.



Centereach, I used to love roller bladeing on tennis courts for hours that was fun.


----------



## Bene288 (Aug 11, 2013)

The NHL is now officially a joke.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 11, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> The NHL is now officially a joke.



Because?


----------



## twinplanx (Aug 11, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Because?


x2 now Scotty is not the only one confused...


----------



## Bene288 (Aug 11, 2013)

Detroit and Columbus to the east, a hemorrhaging market in the west getting approved for yet another failed ownership. The conferences are now lopsided with the movement of Detroit and Columbus. 

For whatever reason, the two Florida teams have to play in the old Northeast division. Take all of the travel issues Detroit was crying about and throw
it on the two teams that aren't in traditional markets. The Bruins and the Habs, arguably the best hockey rivalry of all time, play each other only 3 times this season. There is something seriously wrong with that. Meanwhile, Bettman and the NHL are hyping up the "Bruins - Redwing" rivalry already. Give me a break! It's all for ratings and star power, just like the NBA. 

Take a look at Pittsburgh's roster, tell me how in the hell they can afford everyone on that team within the cap. Something is fishy with them. And Sydney Crosby? Just miraculously gets an injury every year and month or two before the playoffs and gets to rest up. 

6 outdoor games this year? Way to dull the luster.

Kovalchuk just hanging his team out to dry? That was real low, as if the Devils don't have enough problems.

They keep regulating and making new rules to "protect" the players. Example; the touch up icing will soon be switched to the ref's discretion. Meaning if he thinks they're going too hard to the boards he'll rule the icing against the offending team. It's turning into the Euro leagues. The grit and sandpaper of the game that I grew up on, as well as my father's generation is slowly being phased out. All they have to do is make the ice a little bigger and that would solve so many problems.

I have a lot of issue the way the game is run, but the integrity and sportsmanship is still there. I just wish it wasn't all about ratings. It never used to be. I'm just sick of hearing all of the bullshit, lets just get back to hockey!


----------



## twinplanx (Aug 12, 2013)

Well put Bene!! I think the comish should be a hockey player first & a slimy business man 2nd...


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2013)

Meh, it's just another pro sport.  I see no difference between pro wrestling, hockey, football, baseball, basketball...   It's the entertainment business.   It only exists to make a profit for the owners, profit for the media that broadcast and write about the teams, and high salaries for the players.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2013)

Geoff said:


> Meh, it's just another pro sport.  I see no difference between pro wrestling, hockey, football, baseball, basketball...   It's the entertainment business.   It only exists to make a profit for the owners, profit for the media that broadcast and write about the teams, and high salaries for the players.



Yes I agree but it makes some fun if you know a bookie.


----------



## Bene288 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hockey will always stand out from other pro sports. If a baseball player stubs his toe or jams a thumb he's out for a few weeks. Patrice Bergeron played the final few games with a spleen issue and a broken rib. It never used to be like other sports, and still isn't in most respects. But the media is getting way out of hand. That's why John Tortorella ultimately lost his job.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Hockey will always stand out from other pro sports. If a baseball player stubs his toe or jams a thumb he's out for a few weeks. Patrice Bergeron played the final few games with a spleen issue and a broken rib. It never used to be like other sports, and still isn't in most respects. But the media is getting way out of hand. That's why John Tortorella ultimately lost his job.



+420: Tortellla sucked we had worse. Powder Olay of all of hockey good by, John goodbye.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 13, 2013)

Rangers are playing horrible so far. We in two games we allowed more then 12 goals. Hope Boston is doing better.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 14, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Rangers are playing horrible so far. We in two games we allowed more then 12 goals. Hope Boston is doing better.



Yes but at least they have won a game.  I wonder if the Devils will win even 1 game this season.  You know your in trouble when out of all the teams you root for the NY Jets are the best. (and they are not good).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2013)

Rangers finally win a game. This season not very good start at all.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 21, 2013)

Rangers worst season begin as far as I can remember.


----------

